# How many boxes can you have on 1 dishnetwork account



## Davidjones (Jan 27, 2011)

How many boxes can you have on 1 dishnetwork account


----------



## NickF DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

You can have up to 3 leased receivers (3 HD tvs, 6 total tuners). If you want additional you would need to purchase the equipment.


----------



## Davidjones (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks nick


----------



## Davidjones (Jan 27, 2011)

But I have about 20 tvs is this still ok


----------



## NickF DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a good question! I'm going to go check that for you.


----------



## NickF DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright so what I found out is you can have up to 6 duo (12 tvs) receivers total. 3 of those receivers could be leased and then the additional 3 would be purchased. That's the max. If you have the 20 tvs I would have to get you in contact with a different department. Do you have a current account or looking to set up a new one?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

20 TVs? What are you running, a bar?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

a do it yourself brothel!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I would guess in either case, it would be considered a commercial establishment and the OP would need to get a business account. 

20 TVs? Do they all need to be able to tune different channels? I would think 12 tuners ought to be sufficient for any family. If you have more than 10 kids, grandkids, nephews, nieces, and in-laws all living under one roof and none of them can stand any of the others long enough to watch TV in the same room with them, or even watch the same program in different rooms, then you have bigger problems than the number of Dish receivers you need.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

The specs of the DPP44 say three can be trunked together. Wouldn't that mean a limit of twelve receivers possible? Not to say Dish would allow it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

klang said:


> The specs of the DPP44 say three can be trunked together. Wouldn't that mean a limit of twelve receivers possible? Not to say Dish would allow it.


Dish has a *policy* limit of 6 receivers (which could serve up to 12 independent TVs) on residential accounts. This isn't a technical limitation, but a limitation created by Dish to help reduce the instances of "account stacking."

Commercial accounts often have many more receivers, but that's a different situation.

I'm sure Dish has a policy for *large* residential accounts, but there aren't very many of those, for other reasons, so it's not something that most folks are going to know off the top of their head.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Davidjones said:


> But I have about 20 tvs is this still ok


20 TVS :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

at 7 bucks a month per box (after the first receiver...still 19!) not to mention any DVR fees,taxes,ect....His receiver FEES alone would be more than my WHOLE bill...Guess the economy aint so bad after all! :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not to mention the power bill for running 20 TVs all the time.:sure:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I do have a location that has about 20 TVs in a combination of sizes, but that's an office building 

Maybe OP is running a motel?

Yet another thread where too little information leads to speculation.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

well u gotta think about the filthy rich in those large homes/mansions. believe it or not there are a LOT of them. i went to 1 house an they had 12 receivers. 7 in bedrooms, 1 in the bath, 1 in the theatre, 1 in the office, excercise rm, library, study and the maids quarters. course they had directv. hmm, my math is not good, make that 14. wait 15, there was another in the kids play area. some were singls others were duals. the dish feeds were split into 2 switches, an 8 port an a 16 port.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Just put up 5 dishes and use 5 DPP44 switches and now you have 20 outputs pricey but if you have 20 tv's the sky is the limit.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If you get the bracket to use separate DP Dual LNBs, you can run 6 DPP44 switches off the same dish.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

shadough said:


> well u gotta think about the filthy rich in those large homes/mansions. believe it or not there are a LOT of them. i went to 1 house an they had 12 receivers. 7 in bedrooms, 1 in the bath, 1 in the theatre, 1 in the office, excercise rm, library, study and the maids quarters. course they had directv. hmm, my math is not good, make that 14. wait 15, there was another in the kids play area. some were singls others were duals. the dish feeds were split into 2 switches, an 8 port an a 16 port.


True, but due to Dish's normal limit on receivers, and the monthly receiver fees, most "big" accounts usually end up with DirecTV, whose policies and pricing are more accomidating to large accounts.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

NickF DISH said:


> Alright so what I found out is you can have up to 6 duo (12 tvs) receivers total.


Also worth noting: 6 of the 12 TVs would be SD.

Just out of curiosity, what other "department" does he need to talk to and how many TVs will they support (not that I would ever need more than 6 receivers)?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jsk said:


> Also worth noting: 6 of the 12 TVs would be SD.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what other "department" does he need to talk to and how many TVs will they support (not that I would ever need more than 6 receivers)?


Likely the Commercial Accounts department. But the normal "residential" CSR would transfer you to the right place.


----------

